# Looking for a new tractor



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok guys so I think I'm gonna trade in/sale my little NH TC40 and buy a bigger tractor with a loader. I'm looking for around a 50-60 hp (PTO) tractor and most likely will buy either a New Holland or John Deere just because I have had good luck with both brands. The trouble I'm having when looking is all the different numbers (esp JD numbers). If you guys can give me a few suggestions on models you like I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.

Kyle


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Are you looking for new or used?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Personally I prefer the older Deeres if you are going used. If you can find a decent 55 series they're pretty good and not too thirsty. The older Fords are even better on fuel but usually ride like a billy goat. With new, I'd stay away fron NH unless you have a GREAT dealer. That's something that doesn't exist around here


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Probably gonna buy a used one but I may look into buying new. Dont wanna break the bank for sure. I actually like the NH dealers that's here close WAY better than the JD dealer. All the dealers around home close by are owned by one BIG company and after they merged the customer service went to crap! We bought the NH TC40 new in 01 I and only had to use the dealer once to get a new ignition switch.

Kyle


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

I called and talk to the JD dealer today and I can buy a brand new JD 5055D for around 21K with a 512 loader. What do you guys think about that price and tractor?????

Kyle


----------



## cattleranch (Dec 17, 2010)

The main thing I would be concerned about no matter what brand you get is dealer support. Eventually you are going to have to service the machine and you are going to need support for that. I saw good quote on someone's sig on here that said something like you can't service a good product with bad support but you can service a product with good support. I am partial to MF because they are nice and we have great dealer support. I am a fan of JD but I will not own one right now because of the green paint premium and our dealer is horrible. That tractor sounds like a really good deal. If it was me I would look into MF 2625, 2635, 3625, 3635, 563, 471 or Kubota M5640SU, M5040. I have used a neighbor's JD 5303 with a loader and it wasn't a bad machine except his son that uses it a lot kinda beats it. I don't think you could go wrong with a JD but if I remember right a 5055D is only 55 engine and 50 or so PTO. I know that running a 499 swather was perfect on 60 PTO but I wouldn't have wanted anything smaller but I am not sure what you will use the tractor for.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

We have older JD, Fords and IH and the newer tractor is a Kubota M5030 4WD with a loader. If you look in the in the farm papers you can find Kubota tractors with very low hours on them sometimes near new tractors cheap compaired to JD and now would be NH and Massy. I have had good luck with mine. It runs cheap. I like American Iron but the Kubota has been good to me. Not many of the American named tractors are built here in the US unless you go with the big JDtractors. Most guys around here that have Kubota tractors will keep them or buy another one. As with any brand get one where you can get parts if you need to. Filters and fluids for any brand are available at about any parts store that sells any ag parts.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Kyle; NH TL-TN 75-95, was very impressed with them. I went with a MF-492, also looked at a MF-471. JD 6403 will do a good job although a bit more thirsty than a NH or MF. Almost wish I went with a NH TN-95 over the MF, just a little bit heaver/stronger tractor. My MF & NH dealers are great, local JD dealer is not good at all. All the above would be 99-07 models, should be kind of low hours on them at this age.

scrapiron


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok so I'm thinking I want a 55 Hp PTO or better the more I think about it. I called and got a quote on a new 5065E and it's gonna be around 27k to 28k and I really dont wanna spend more than 20k. So I started looking for used tractors and have found a good deal on a 5303 for 19K with a loader as well as a NH TN70 with a loader for 16K. The NH is the better deal but no where near as good of shape. What do you guys think about those models????

Kyle


----------



## cattleranch (Dec 17, 2010)

I would go with the 5303 because in a few years you might spend that three grand difference in parts, tranny, engine, if it is beat up at all like you are saying. Also you might want to go drive both and that might be the deciding factor. I have lifted/ seen a lot of 3x3x8 bales on top of each other moved around with a 5303, but I think there is only 2 maybe three NH tractors within 20 miles.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'm gonna go look at the 5303 this week!

Kyle


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Kyle, I would look for a older model 6 series JD. The 5 series have terrible hydraulics and various other small problems. I took a friend of mine to my JD dealer on Saturday and he bought a new 6 series and traded his 5085. My father also has a TN70A with loader and it has been a piece of crap and now all the paint on the hood is peeling. I also have a TN60A that I will be selling as soon as I get it back to Va. from ND. Mike


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the input Mike. Hearing personal experiences is what I'm looking for. What kind of probelms other than the paint have you and youyour father had with the New Hollands??????

Kyle


----------



## cattleranch (Dec 17, 2010)

Mike, I am not sure if it is the same hydraulic system but we had a JD 5500 and had no hydraulic problems. We ran a NH 499, Sitrex 10 wheel, and JD 57 hydraulic side delivery on it. We were really impressed with that 5500 but our JD dealer wasn't the best and we needed a bigger tractor to run a rotary so we went with a MF 7465. I have also seen a few small New Hollands on our dealer's lot that had horrible paint peeling.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Kyle, The NH also had poor hydraulics to run a disc mower that he has and slow movement on the loader. Seems like they do not have the quality that the JD's have. But, I do have a TN60A that pulled a 16 wheel sitrex rake up and down the hills in ND. That one is coming home to be sold. I love that little tractor with the FWA but I am tired of open station tractors and all my others (except for some antique JD's ) are cab tractors. Mike


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Mike,

We run a 5210 now and have had little to no trouble with it. I'm sure the 6 series JD tractors are a better tractor but to be honest they are just more tractor than I need right now. I dont need more than a 60 hp and could get by just fine with a 50 hp. My NH TC40 is a 2000 model and still looks like new. Shoot me a PM and let me know the details about you TN60. I might be interested in it. THanks.

Kyle


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Kyle, I also run a JD 5320 for raking, tedding and bale loading in the field. It has been an excellent tractor. It's a 2002 and I have put only 1300 hrs on it. Never had a minutes problem. Put 1 battery in. The newer Jd's in the E and M series have been the ones with the weak hydraulics. You can look at the NH 60A pulling a 16 wheel Sitrex rake on my place in ND in the photo section. You can also call me at 804-651-0043. Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

If it has to be NH or JD I'd lean towards the JD as NH is in progress of switching suppliers from Japan to South Korea, not sure which models are going to Korea. Some of the JD's in that HP range are coming from India, they save you a bunch of money but I can't attest to their durability. My wife practically bleeds IH red but she bought a Kubota L3940 last year and you couldn't pry her away from it for feeding 50 head and moving all the hay from the fields into the hay shed and now she's doing about all the small bush hogging with it. For baling she's using a CaseIH 5140 with a JD 448 round baler, for mowing she uses a IH 686 with a 479 Haybine, raking is done with an IH 574 and a new 256 Rollabar.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Mike,

I like the looks of your hay operation! Are you a full time farmer???? Thanks for the info on the newer model E and M series tractors with the weak hydraulics. Do you think the 5303 would be a good tractor? I'm also considering trying to buy a tractor without a loader on it and then adding a Westendorf on it myself to see if I can get more bang for my buck. What are you guys opinions on these loaders and how difficult would they be to install myself. Of course the sales guy at Westendorf said it would be easy but I would like to hear some really experience. Thanks.

Kyle


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Kyle, I do farm full time but I have other interests that I have cultivated over 40 some years. Grain and hay. Just moved back into grain after 10 years off of row crops. Kind of got a little disgusted with the hay prices over the last 3 years. I don't know anything about the 5303. Sorry. There are a lot of options out there with JD such as the 40 and 50 series tractors. I still own some of them and they are workhorses. Mike


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Mike,

That's great that you are able to farm full time. I work for a Telecommunications company full time and farm as one of my many hobbies! LOL. Decided to get into a small hay business because I own horses and got tired of buying hay all the time. Funny how my new business has now become my favorite hobby and all the others have seemed to just collect dust in the corner (aka my golf clubs and saddles). Thanks for all the advice on the tractors. I'll be sure and let you know what I buy and how happy I am with it.

Kyle


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy tractor hunting. It's a lot of fun. Best of luck. Mike


----------

